# Best colors on a chestnut



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

The all look great tbh-- but the one that caught my eye the most was the green. Hunter green in general goes best with chestnuts or bright bays, in my opinion. 

They can match with nearly everything (well..maybe not bright red, it can be a little harsh on the eyes on brighter chestnuts).


----------



## SarahA15 (Jul 22, 2021)

Finalcanter said:


> The all look great tbh-- but the one that caught my eye the most was the green. Hunter green in general goes best with chestnuts or bright bays, in my opinion.
> 
> They can match with nearly everything (well..maybe not bright red, it can be a little harsh on the eyes on brighter chestnuts).


I agree, green looks the best, though a different shade of blue would look good as well


----------



## Bri-Equestrian (Sep 8, 2021)

pony7 said:


> View attachment 1117457
> View attachment 1117458
> View attachment 1117459
> View attachment 1117460


I have a bright chestut gelding and teal looks beautiful on him


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

The hunter green does look really good


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bri-Equestrian said:


> I have a bright chestut gelding and teal looks beautiful on him


Same. I like teal on my chestnut:


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

I love your horses face. The teal does look really good!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I like purple or blue. My profile picture shows my chestnut mare in pink- that's not her bridle. The pink is for my black and white paint.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Th blue would be noticeable. The green is more sedate. But both look nice


----------

